# Retrofit lighting power flywheel & coil/stator to Toro CCR3000 / CCR2000 series?



## cr4west (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone looked into retrofitting lighting power flywheel with the magnets and a coil/stator to the Toro CCR3000E 47P Suzuki engine?
It would be nice to have a light for after work snow clearing in the darkness on my CCR3000. I plan to just mount a 12v light on the handle bar and hook up my unused newton mower battery for now. 
This engine has been used in many applications and perhaps there is already a Suzuki coil set and flywheel off another model that would fit. Perhaps a candidate is the marine version DT4 or DT5 outboard motor. Would this flywheel fit the Suzuki 47P crankshaft, cover shroud, recoil and electric start?
Hoping to hear from guys with experience on Snow blower and outboard Suzuki engines.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

something like that was probably never made for any older two stroke single stage


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Harbor freight has a solar charged 60 LED light for 30 bucks on sale...normally a security light. Has a switch for "always on" . Should be good for an hour I think. Very bright out to 25 feet. I'm going to try one out on one of my machines. MH


----------

